# Playstar or Kindle Unlimited???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

link for Playstar keeps popping up on  book pages I visit with a picture of Steve Jobs and slogan "Netflix for Books"...

It's the same price as KU ($9.95 per month), what do they offer that would make me switch from KU to Playstar...the other three options of games, music and movies I would not use ($24.95 for bundle all four together)...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Most likely books through that service won't be readable on a Kindle, though there may be an app that you can load onto a Fire.  If it's an Apple thing, though -- which I surmise from the Steve Jobs reference -- it might not even work on a Fire as they're android based. It's probably something for iThings.


----------

